# Can anybody tell me what this might be?



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

Got this pic on my cam, first thing the wife said was IT'S A BEAR LOL any suggestions?


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Well from my expertise opinion it looks very much like.........A really dark picture! How do you expect anyone to see it when it's that dark? Come on man, It's either that dark or it's BIGFOOTS backside ! LOL Maybe check the camera and how its taking pictures.


----------



## Summit (Dec 27, 2009)

To me, it looks like a Cat or small Hog...


----------



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

a cow? And a brick.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

The only thing I can see is something that looks like a rice crispy treat


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i lighten up the pic it looks like a cat.


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

Ga. transplant said:


> The only thing I can see is something that looks like a rice crispy treat


+1 I only see the rice crispy treat


----------



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup...I was mistaken. Definitely a rice crispy treat.


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

well it's not a rice crispi treat, it's a deer cane block, and i am talking about what is in the lower right hand corner, dont know why that pic came out so dark, but baffels me what the other thing is, i can tell you that the pic was taken at my feeders and as close as i can tell whatever it is, is about 3 feet tall, little big to be a cat


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like someones bird dog to me. Colored like a German Shorthair or English Pointer.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm guessing a dog as well. Looks to be a long haired dog though so I dont thing it could be a GSP.

His cam took a crappy pic because it was shot right at that transition from daylight to dark. Its to dark to get a clear pic but not quite dark enough for the cam to have switched to IR yet. I have a Wildgame cam as well and get a few of those pics every evening. Seems like there is about a 5 minute window where it takes pics like that.


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

looks like a cat to me


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A kiity cat full of Rice krispy treat


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

MANBEARPIG!!!!! Hide!!!


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

i appreciate you clearing the pic up, can clearly see it's a cat now...thanks guys for all your opinions, and i'll save rice crispie treats for you all...and happy hunting


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My guess is a wild boar if you live in the southeren part of ohio. I know a few guys that have seen em and killed em in southeren ohio.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

My guess was a black crappie


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

panda bear,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

prego cat....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cat/Cow hybrid


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Bigfoot?
............
..................


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Chupacabre


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my mother-in-law. jk.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

That would be a pygmy goat going after the rice crispy treat.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Rosie O'Donell looking for rice crispy treats


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My first thought was white crappie, but Bonecrusher is right.
\
Black Crappie.


----------

